# AIB Tracker Redress and Compensation for loss of house



## PFS7979 (29 Mar 2017)

Hello,

We were originally contacted by AIB in mid 2016 confirming our account was impacted [property sold at direction of Bank several years ago and application of the incorrect interest rate was the largest contributing factor]. 

Since then, we received an update in November 2016 stating they were reviewing the account and given complexities, would revert over course of March-May with their final redress snd compensation proposals. We have heard nothing from them since then and our phone call at beginning of March yielded a generic response stating the same as we were told in November. The delays and lack of communication is hugely frustrating particularly in a situation where their actions had a massive negative impact on our lives.

Are there any forum members in a similar situation with AIB and any thoughts on practical action to get them to deal with this more promptly?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Mar 2017)

The loss of property is particularly complex.  Their proposal would have to be reviewed by the external advisors to the bank and probably by the Central Bank's advisors as well. 

It's probably no harm in notifying the Central Bank of your frustration.

Brendan


----------

